# Dark chocolate makes the boys CRAZY?



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

It's maybe the funniest thing I've seen all week...I decided they stunk a little bit, and I'd just cleaned their cage, so I decided to bathe them just now. They were both very brave -- Shawn only panicked once, and Gus just tried to climb me. My hands hurt, but they are clean! So I decided to bribe their love back with a teeny little shared square of dove dark chocolate for them...and they're going insane! Gus is trying to eat everything in sight because he can't see anything and he got some on his nose so everything smells like chocolate. He's pawing at me from inside the cage now. Oh, wait -- no, now they're trying to groom one another to death. Presumably because they smell like chocolate. I mean, this is really the only sweet semi-naughty treat I've ever given them, so I guess it might just be the shock of something REALLY yummy, but jeez!

Is it normal for rats to react this way? Or are my boys just special flowers?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hahaha no, chocolate indeed makes for crazy ratties. It has caffeine and sugar.... So it gets their adrenaline goin! I know this is an older post , but I could just picture it!



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

